# Rinsing Buds Off



## The scientist (Aug 2, 2008)

I am in the 6th week of flowering and I have a spider mite problem that I am combating with Neem Oil every 3 to 4 days and manually removing them. It is working but now my buds have Neem Oil on them and I am wondering how to rinse them off or if you can even do that without promoting an environment for mold. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## King Bud (Aug 2, 2008)

You can rinse buds off in water.. but that might only help a bit, since that stuff doesn't dissolve well in water.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 2, 2008)

oh no!  

spider mites during flowering can only be combated by nature in the form of ladybugs.

A buddy had the same thing happen to him, so we went out and got 10,000 ladybugs and released them on the crop. Spider mites were irradicated, but you had to remove a few dead ladybugs from the bud... oh well...

that's yer best, and IMO yer only, alternative....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep...yep...crazy hit it...go get some Battle bugs...But also feel that, that far along in flower it wont have an effect on the yield..the webs are gone by the time your done cureing..jmo..but get some Lady bugs in there..Good luck


----------



## The scientist (Aug 2, 2008)

I have 3 plants and they are 4 feet tall so how many ladybugs should I get? Surely not 10,000 right?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 2, 2008)

don't wash the plant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  it WILL MOLD


----------



## King Bud (Aug 2, 2008)

> we went out and got 10,000 ladybugs and released them on the crop



How much does something like that cost?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 3, 2008)

I think they come 1000 to a container and run about $15 USA..I plan to use them next grow...just remember to put screen over the vents andany holes they could get out from...

420


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 16, 2008)

I would say your buds going to smoke like a grease rag. Im guessing if you have spidermites now that you had them all during budding so your buds are probally small. But on the brite side i have heard that a spider might get you high. I never put anything on the plant during budding. Next time try just squshing them. You probally would have been better off trying to smoke a few mites than smooking that oil. How flamable is that stuff. Sorry for joking about this couldn`t help my self.  Give it to your buddies and tell them its a new spy stick with hash oil. Tell them watch out the smoke burns the crap out of your eyes and stains your teeth. Later slim


----------



## zipflip (Aug 16, 2008)

thats cruel man i wouldnt do it to my frenz maybe someone i dont care for who is the typical mooch or begger like person.  lol   beggers cant be choosers


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

spiders leave dureing the dry period. so I dont know how you would smoke them.  and the webs are all gone by end of cure..imo..I would not use any spreys after 4th week into flower...And I would not pass on bad stuff to anyone..I like to keep my friends..


----------



## Melissa (Aug 16, 2008)

*ok stupid question coming up :doh:
 are ladybugs the same thing as lady birds ? red with black dots?*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

yes they are ...just never heard them called Birds..lol...also preying mantis are good Battle bugs..


----------



## zipflip (Aug 16, 2008)

where in the world can an do u buy 10,000 ladybugs if not, more than 10,000 .  if online and i'd order some an they came in maiul while i wasnt home my roomate might be nosie an open it an they'll all go mia in the house. that'd be somethin wouldnt it?  lol  10,000 lady bugs loose in ur house at once  lol...
  no but really tho where can u buy them like that alive even


----------



## zipflip (Aug 16, 2008)

Nevermind i found a site online for em. who'd of thunk it that u could buy  10,000 bugs live online. i wanna buy 10,000 harmless spiders an let em loose outside my exwife's house cuz she hates spiders.  just to scare the hek out her  lol   but i won't..  sounded good tho lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

yeah zip..you let M lose at my ex..and I will yours...smoke a bowl now..lol


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 16, 2008)

how do you get spider mites? can you do anything prior to flowering that will keep them away? Other than ladyBugs?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah zip..you let M lose at my ex..and I will yours...smoke a bowl now..lol


 
too funny.  lol  nice to see others have a similar sense of humor as i do and are able to see the humor in things rather than bein so critical bout evrythin and be all sore bout a joke or take offense to simple humor.  im a guy who jokes ALOT  
  i was thinin the praying mantis's they look creepier.  i mean if u was scared of bugs that crawl n stuff wat wood ya do if ya walked in ya house an they was like 10,000 of these things hoppin round ya pad   lol...  they harmless but yet very creepy.  lol  but still in this day and age u'd probly get charges wit assault with a deadly weapon if ya did that and a million dollar lawsuit for mental anguish and society would deem u a freak and lock ya ud in the nut hut.  crazy how u can't but hardly even pass gas outside of a place of business in public wit out bein cited for  somethin 
  wat has become of our society people and its beliefs and morals..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 17, 2008)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> I would say your buds going to smoke like a grease rag. Im guessing if you have spidermites now that you had them all during budding so your buds are probally small. But on the brite side i have heard that a spider might get you high. I never put anything on the plant during budding. Next time try just squshing them. You probally would have been better off trying to smoke a few mites than smooking that oil. How flamable is that stuff. Sorry for joking about this couldn`t help my self. Give it to your buddies and tell them its a new spy stick with hash oil. Tell them watch out the smoke burns the crap out of your eyes and stains your teeth. Later slim


 

Your Funny   Spider mites Don't get you High man!  
And Squshing them Spider Mites? :giggle:   Got time Lots of time to smash them and that all you be doing 24/7 trying to Sqush them and never get ahead of them..


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Your Funny  Spider mites Don't get you High man!
> And Squshing them Spider Mites? :giggle: Got time Lots of time to smash them and that all you be doing 24/7 trying to Sqush them and never get ahead of them..


 
does seem like a pointless endeavour huh?  lol   u made a very valid point tho none the less... thanks man


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 19, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> does seem like a pointless endeavour huh? lol u made a very valid point tho none the less... thanks man


 
You Kill one with ur finger and there 10 more been Hatch with 
Thousand LOL 
I spray ever other day with a light mist of Veggie and Flower spray and as far as a fan goes in the grow room doesn't help either to keeep them Bugger away..


----------



## Growdude (Aug 19, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> how do you get spider mites? can you do anything prior to flowering that will keep them away? Other than ladyBugs?


 
Most people get spider mites from outside, you can bring them in on your clothes or pets can too.
Never mess with your grow after being outside in a garden or tending outside plants.

Houseplants also are a way to get mites. Get rid of houseplants to be sure.

Now that you have them your going to need a major clean up, use bug bombs when plants are gone, when you think its good enough do it again these buggers are the devil!


----------

